# روووووعه جزم توماس فقــطـ بــ !!!؟؟؟ ريــــال



## مسوقة26 (19 يناير 2012)

جزم توماس 

تبدأ الموديلات 
الموديل رقم (1 ) ساده السعر 180ريال 
الالوان- احمر - بيج - كحلي- رمادي - اسود 
المقاسات من 35-36-37-38-39-40-41-42 





تفاصيل 








موديل رقم ( 2 ) لمعه السعر 200
180









موديل رقم (3) مخطط 200 السعر 








موديل (4) لونين اسود وبيج السعر 220








واخيرا من تصويري 












قريبا موديلات الاطفال بس مانزلتها لاني ابي اتاكد من المقاسات 
الاسئله الاكثر طرحا 
هل هذي المجموعه تقليد ولا اصلي ؟
تقليد 
هل المقاسات مضمونه يعني البس 40اطلب 40؟
اكيد وهذا من تجربتي وتجربه زبايني 
هل متوفر تسليم فوري ولا طلب ؟
متوفر عندي 7حبات مختلفه المقاس تسليم فوري والباقي طلب 
كم المده ؟
3 اسابيع من يوم الطلب 
هل يجي معها البوكس ؟
اكيد والصوره فوق 
حسابك في اي بنك ؟
بنك الراجحي ..فقط
الشحن كيف ؟
زاجل او فيدكس اذا فيدكس يتحول 60ريال لانهم ياخذون مقدم
هل زاجل امن ؟ انا صراحه تعاملت معه كثييييير والحمد لله 
كيف يتم التواصل ؟
1- الوتس اب 0560474131
2- الرسايل0560474131
3- الايميل [email protected]
4- الكالمات لطلب الكميات وللضــــــــــــــروره 
ارجو الاختصار قدر المستطاع ورجا لا اقبل اضافات او صداقات​


----------



## ام دينا (20 يناير 2012)

*رد: روووووعه جزم توماس فقــطـ بــ !!!؟؟؟ ريــــال*

اااااااااااب


----------



## Jo0ore (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: روووووعه جزم توماس فقــطـ بــ !!!؟؟؟ ريــــال*

ياربي ليه غاليه مرررا تقليد المفروض تكون ارخص بكثير اذا الاصليه الحين ٣٠٠


----------



## ghadah (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: روووووعه جزم توماس فقــطـ بــ !!!؟؟؟ ريــــال*

سلآم , 
آبي آطلب 3 جزمآت  
هذي ( كحلي وآسود ) Navy Canvas Classics | TOMS.com
و هذي 
Ivory Women's Glitter | TOMS.com
مقآسي 38 يعني تقريباً 8  
آتمنىآ الرد + جآده في الطلب (L)


----------



## ارجوحه الطفوله (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: روووووعه جزم توماس فقــطـ بــ !!!؟؟؟ ريــــال*

مرحباا 
بليزز انا ابي Navy Canvas Classics | TOMS.com 
ابى عنابي وكوحلي مقااس 40
ارجوا الردباسرع وقت


----------

